# It's Autumn In The US



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Fall foliage in northwestern New Jersey:










Here I am again in my favorite leather bomber jacket:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Man, have they told you you look a bit like Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

I guess here in Los Angeles Fall is taking a bit longer to arrive. We had two days of over 90 Degree's in the city and my AC has not stop running!


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> Man, have they told you you look a bit like Jimmy Kimmel?


^ No he don't... :nono:


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

classic


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

phillybud said:


> Fall foliage in northwestern New Jersey:


Those Pictures are recently?


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

No pics, but fall color time is pretty much here in the upper midwest (Wisconsin, Michigan, Minnesota), too.

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Those Pictures are recently?


I'm sorry ... no they are not. In fact they were taken a number of years ago.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Every tree in Los Angeles stays green year round


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

awesome:master:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Those Pictures are recently?


 lol i bet that stream is choked in industrial sewage and the trees are bare sticks.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Well in England, with the very few trees we have (most were cut down in the 1800s) the leaves just go a nasty muddy brown colour lol, I think this is due to the lack of sun and too much rain...


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

poshbakerloo said:


> Well in England, with the very few trees we have (most were cut down in the 1800s) the leaves just go a nasty muddy brown colour lol, I think this is due to the lack of sun and too much rain...


A nice place to see trees and autumn foliage is the New Forest, near Southampton, Hampshire (I was in the Royal Merchant Navy when I was working for _ Cunard _, and my home port was Southampton) ... come to think of it even the city parks were lovely in autumn. However, too much rain and too quick a transition from warm summer weather to damp chilly weather can greatly diminish the vibrancy of Fall colors.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Does atlanta have fall foliage and if so at what time does it peak? I am going to atlanta october 23 - 27 and will probably visit stone mountain etc. What can i expect?


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

It's getting to be that time in Oregon too.









I'll try to take pics of my local community during its peak.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Northern Minnesota is beautiful in the fall:


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Jimmy Kimmel?*



elbart089 said:


> Man, have they told you you look a bit like Jimmy Kimmel?


Well I do see a very slight resemblance. Mind you, Jimmy is about 10 years younger than me and that photo was taken more than a decade ago. Now I am quite middleaged, no longer in my thirties and the gray hairs are appearing!
And yes I have been putting on more weight! A more recent photo (taken in Petra, Jordan):


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Somnifor said:


> Northern Minnesota is beautiful in the fall:


omg i wanna go there now!!! look so nice


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Maryland looks nice in fall too!









http://flickr.com/photos/throwinrocks/1989831545/









http://flickr.com/photos/melegib/2107075496/









http://flickr.com/photos/avatar1/276411362/









http://flickr.com/photos/zieglerb/288045905/


----------

